# Hello from BC; 4 planted tanks!



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

*Hello from BC; 3 planted tanks - updated March 22, 2015*

I've been lurking here for a few months now so I think it's time to say hello!
I initially came here looking for some planted tank advice and plants. Since then I've found camaraderie with some local enthusiasts. I wish that I can hang out and chat in person about our passion for planted tanks the same way as I do with my friends in BC. I guess the next best thing is to post pictures online. So here they are:

1) 
4gal cube
Flora: Pennywort, Cryptocorne Wendtii
Fauna: Heterandria Formosa, Amano Shrimp










2) 
8gal riparium
Flora: Cryptocoryne Hudorii, Cryptocoryne Nevellii, Cryptocoyrne Wentii 'Mi Oya', Echinodorus 'Marble Queen', Bucephalandra Kayu Lapis, Pilea Caderi, Peace Lily, Dwarf Cyperus, Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
Fauna: Otos, Apistogramma Panduro


















3)
30gal
Flora: Blyxa Japonica, Anubia Nana, Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan', Cyperus Helferi, Anubia Afzelii, Syngonanthus sp. Belem, Hygro sp. Brown/Thai, Bacopa colorata, Staurogyne Bihar, Hygrophila Bold, Eriocaulon Setaceum, Echinodorus Sp. Aflame, Glosso, Marsilea Minuta, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Bucephalandra Kedagang
Fauna: Otos, Bolivian Ram, Opaline Gourami, Crosso Reticulatus, Albino Longfin Plecos










4)
50gal
Flora: Rotala Pearl, Ranunculus Inundatas, Staurogyne Repens, Ludwigia Inclinata var Verticillata "Cuba", Riccia Fluitans, Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides
Hydrophila Pinnatifida, Mini Pellia, Fissidens, Polygonum Kawagoeanum, Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo', Polygonum sp. Ruby, Ludwigia Lacustris, Staurogyne sp Porto Velho, Hygro Araguaia, Limnophila Gigantea, Ludwigia sp. Red, Rotala sp. 'H Ra', Rotala Mini Butterfly red, Ludwigia Sengalensis, Ludwigia Inclinata sp. tornado/curly, Limnophila Hippuroides, Ludwigia Ovalis, Cuphea Anagalloidea, Barclaya Longifolia
Fauna: Apistos, Dwarf Neon/Gertrudae/Tenellus Rainbows, Otos, Crosso Reticulatus, Rummy Noses, Various Corydoras










Special thanks: Jiinx and Sameer for their support


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey L!
So happy you're sharing your lovely tanks with our community. I love how each has its own theme! 

I love your riparium one. The rock placement is nice and I like how you stacked them on top of one another to create dimension.

You have a variety of different lights there - do you like one more than the other? Do you have co2 linked to all tanks? Are these all in your home? One in the office?

sarah


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum .love your tanks and set ups
Cheers
Tom


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Good morning and thanks for your welcome and questions. Lighting is somewhat of an interest of mine. I know that confidence amongst hobbyists isn't too great for LEDs but I think there's a perfect set up yet to be built that combines the economical benefits, great color and aesthetic shimmer, and the right intensity for stable growth. So, I'm trying a few different set ups. I haven't quite decided on which one I like better yet though. I just know I'm a big fan of the option for dimming lights. 
The fixtures are as followed:
4gal: Zetlight za1200
8gal riparium: rapid led DIY 6 Cree XPG 2 cool 2 neutral 2 warm colors 60 degree lenses (had a blast building it)
30gal: tek 4 bulb but running only 2 (10k color)
50gal: Vertex illumilux x2 dolce bianco and Marino sole; glo 2 bulb running geismann aquaflora

I'm borrowing a par meter this weekend I can give some updates regarding output later.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice tanks, I like the plants that are sticking out of the water. Looks fresh.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

ahhh finally posted eh!! I love the lighting on your last tank. Its something about those overly planted, messy tanks thats attractive. Sort of similar to Sarah's  Hope you dont mind me saying that.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Update on 50gal: 
Here's what it looks like after a minor rescape.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

50gal in May:






Don't know how to insert a pic/link


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, amazing!!! Love it. Im sad Sarah converted to the dark side (salt), she had the best collecterist (spelling?) tank, now you continue the legacy.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

*Long time coming update*

1) 50gal Dutch:

I'm now running this tank on two Eheim 2075 filters so I switched out the needle wheel pump for reactor (ala converted Vertex media reactor). Either way you go, whether reactor or needle wheel pump - I strongly recommend them over the atomizer.














































2) 30 gallon:










3) Riparium:



















4) 4 gallon cube was taken down.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful tanks! They look really healthy as well. Are you keeping shrimps as well?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fantastic tanks!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, your dedication to planted tanks is a real inspiration to me.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

fantastic tanks. What light are you using for your dutch setup? BML LED??


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

vraev said:


> fantastic tanks. What light are you using for your dutch setup? BML LED??


Thanks for your kind words and post! 
I'm just using a Tek 4 bulb fixture. I've tried LEDs before but I feel that the T5HO provides the most predictable results.


----------

